
Visual DOOM AI competition results - modeless
http://vizdoom.cs.put.edu.pl/competition-cig-2016/results
======
Iv
Funny but I think that this competition is a blatant case for _not_ using deep
learning for everything. Apparently the software can have access to the
depthbuffer. That makes the "defend the center" exercise extremely trivial and
should make aiming and shooting much better than the demo we see.

I think that a scripted AI will be much better than a blind deep-learnt one. A
level of deep-learning may add a good layer of intelligence, but I think that
building it on some optimal bricks would be a good start.

~~~
modeless
Depth buffer access was disallowed for the competition. It would be sad if the
result of the competition was a hand coded AI that would work on DOOM but fail
on anything else. A pure deep learning approach should be easily generalizable
to other games.

------
nhance
I'd love to see this happening with self driving cars versus race drivers in
an endurance race

